# Not happy with me!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am trying to keep the coop clean by having a droppings board under the roosts. Only problem is that one rooster is the only one using the roosts and everyone else sleeps in a pile on the floor. After dark tonight I went out and started placing as many as I could on the roosts. 

Never thought I would know what an angry chicken sounded like but I heard quite a few tonight! Almost all of them stayed up there, I could see them through the window. I hope using them becomes a habit. I only managed to get 12 of the 17 up because a few were eating or just didn't want to be touched. I plan on doing this for a few nights and hope I'm actually accomplishing something. I will be able to tell by the dropping board in the morning.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Employees _generally _dislike "Micro-Managers".



-ReTIRED-


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They will learn. May take a few nights but they will get the idea. The only ones of mine that don't roost are my Silkies. They just love being on the floor. They are in a seperate coop so I don't worry about them to much!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine slept together on the floor until they were about 3 months old. Then they took to the perch with no problem. Show them what where you want them at bedtime like you did a few more times, and they'll get the idea. Love it when they get mad. Its so funny.  Abbie quite often gives me a chewing out. She's my most bratty one of the bunch.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Well quite a few of them slept up there! The droppings board has a ton of poops on it. Going to keep it up and hope I can get everyone to stay. So excited it worked so well the first night!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Progress already! Good job! Should get easier for them night by night until its just a habit to them.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Well everyone but my silkies will roost. I put the two silkies up and they will hop down to the poop board and cuddle up with each other on that. So I just put them on the floor. I am still placing about 8 of them but they all stay there. It's really exciting when I open the coop up and 6 of them are already roosting! 









Can't wait till they are just doing it on their own.

They also roost by breed, it's so strange. They were raised together!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I would just like to say that I only had to put 1 bird up on the roosts tonight! Super excited, they were all even in before it was completely dark (except for the one columbian rock girl who disappears at dusk every night and is waiting for me by the door every morning) 

So happy it has worked, really keeps the poop down in the coop! 

The silkies refuse to roost, they pile on each other on the floor. I'm going to give them a thin cinderblock tomorrow night to see if being close to the ground will help... I'm worried that I can only keep one it will be an issue for it to sleep alone like that.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's great news! Knew it wouldn't take them long to figure out it with your nightly diligence with them.


----------

